# First ever bulk, photo inside



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I've just finished a month of DNP and after a few weeks I'll be looking into bulking for the first time. I've made a list of food that I'd eat to hit clean bulking macros. I used a formula in a thread on here to work out my TDEE and then added 500 on top, it comes to ~3500 cals.



I've tried keeping protein high while adding realistically what I could eat in a day.

1 serving of Maltodextrin is 50g, one serving of whey is 25g, and 1 serving of milk is 100ml.

I haven't added it to the post, but I eat 100g runner beans and 100g broccoli with my two evening meals.

If there's anything you'd change, please let me know! Reps for constructive posts.

Thanks for reading, Tom.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

55 views and not one comment. Wow.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I followed your DNP thread and you seem to be able to keep consistency, so no doubt you will see results here!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> 55 views and not one comment. Wow.


Were are juding and watching you from a far. h34r:

Seems ok to me, I would look to increase the 500 cals gradually maybe after the first week, keeping an eye on the mirror and scales and adjusting accordingly.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Were are juding and watching you from a far. h34r:
> 
> Seems ok to me, I would look to increase the 500 cals gradually maybe after the first week, keeping an eye on the mirror and scales and adjusting accordingly.


I see. So rather than just jump on 3500, I should start at 3000 then bump it up the following week? anything over 2lb a week and I'll look at reducing cals slightly, or counteracting with some cardio.

What about the diet's contents? Anything I could add or take away?


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I see. So rather than just jump on 3500, I should start at 3000 then bump it up the following week?


No mate go straight on at 3500 cals.



> anything over 2lb a week and I'll look at reducing cals slightly, or counteracting with some cardio.


What you gain per week depends on how clean your aiming to stay within this bulk, a little cardio will help with general health but keep to steady state and no more than 10 mins a time. I would personally take the macros you did during a cut, increase the carb ratio and increase the other macros until you get to 3500, then after week 2 up to 4000 cals.



> What about the diet's contents? Anything I could add or take away?


Mentioned above. Food choices generally look ok.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> No mate go straight on at 3500 cals.
> 
> What you gain per week depends on how clean your aiming to stay within this bulk, a little cardio will help with general health but keep to steady state and no more than 10 mins a time. I would personally take the macros you did during a cut, increase the carb ratio and increase the other macros until you get to 3500, then after week 2 up to 4000 cals.
> 
> Mentioned above. Food choices generally look ok.


Understood. Thanks a lot


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

In my opinion you should think about adding in the following foods:

eggs

red meat

fatty fish eg salmon, mackerel

avocado

bananas

walnuts (perhaps as occasional substitute for almonds)

I'm not saying to necessarily eat all of the above every day, but at least perhaps several days per week.

I also think that it's a good idea to eat a good mix of vegetables and rotate them frequently. So some days tomatoes, peppers, carrots, etc.

Apart from that your diet looks good to me. Perhaps you should look into meal timings - I think that the Carb Backloading diet is pretty good and the basic idea is getting in vast majority of carbs post-workout in the evening (assuming evening workout). Moreover the carbs are high GI carbs. This could be a good way of doing bulk whilst limiting fat gains, since you've worked so hard to slim down (and did a mighty good job I might add).


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> In my opinion you should think about adding in the following foods:
> 
> eggs
> 
> ...


I'll eat eggs on my off days instead of tuna. I have avocados in my fridge but I've never tried them before. Can't stand bananas. I can't get Salmon where I live but I do have tinned mackerel, the only thing is, the tin hasn't got nutritional info on it.

I'm actually looking at eating this diet while on IF, I could easily cram in all those calories in an 8 hour window.

I do eat other veg, but this is just an example of one day. However, my diet will be very close to what I've posted.

And thanks a lot for that


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just had a go at putting a diet together for the same calories but for my rest days, reduced carbs and increased fats.



There will be more veg in there, just have to find some I like :lol:

I'll probably treat myself to a takeaway on a Saturday night, but I'll take the calories into consideration so that I still hit ~3500.

Again, thoughts?


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> I've just finished a month of DNP and after a few weeks I'll be looking into bulking for the first time. I've made a list of food that I'd eat to hit clean bulking macros. I used a formula in a thread on here to work out my TDEE and then added 500 on top, it comes to ~3500 cals.
> 
> what software ? that
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I use Fitday.com, mate.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

If you have a smart phone mate download a app called my diet pro cost around £2.50 brilliant for tracking calories and food !


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Or my fittness pal its free and you can scan your food


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I would probs increase your carbs slighty and tak your total cals up to 4000


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

rsd147 said:


> I would probs increase your carbs slighty and tak your total cals up to 4000


My TDEE was worked out to be slightly under 3000 calories, I added 500 on top of that to lean bulk. If I was going to add a further 500 calories on top, it would come most likely from protein, not carbs.


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi m8, looks like you have a good plan. personally i followed the same as my cutting diet just upped the amounts of food till i reached 3000 calories then monitored it on weekly basis.I then increased the calories gradually around 100 a week till i hit 3400 i felt that was ideal for me. i do 20 mins cardio after workouts to compensate for any small treats i have. Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks good to me mate although I can't remember how much you weigh, you're gunna be on cycle so just smash the protein and worry about the fat later, I've read on a few sites your cycle kcals should be "weight (kg) x 45/50", but see how it goes the first week or 2, then just increase every week by a hundred or so.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Looks good to me mate although I can't remember how much you weigh, you're gunna be on cycle so just smash the protein and worry about the fat later, I've read on a few sites your cycle kcals should be "weight (kg) x 45/50", but see how it goes the first week or 2, then just increase every week by a hundred or so.


I'll be getting 344g protein in on training days, with just 117g of that coming from shakes, how much more protein do you recommend? Could always add an extra scoop to 2 of those shakes for an extra 200 cals and ~40g protein.

I'm 78kg first thing in the morning, 3500 is what a TDEE calculator worked out my lean bulk cals to be, so going off the x 45 is actually pretty close!

I'm gonna have to wait and see what happens, obviously I want as much muscle gain with as little fat gain as possible. If I'm happy at 3500, I'll probably stick to that.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I'll be getting 344g protein in on training days, with just 117g of that coming from shakes, how much more protein do you recommend? Could always add an extra scoop to 2 of those shakes for an extra 200 cals and ~40g protein.
> 
> I'm 78kg first thing in the morning, 3500 is what a TDEE calculator worked out my lean bulk cals to be, so going off the x 45 is actually pretty close!
> 
> I'm gonna have to wait and see what happens, obviously I want as much muscle gain with as little fat gain as possible. If I'm happy at 3500, I'll probably stick to that.


That's pretty much 2gs for every lb, so seems good to me, but I'd get that in every day regardless of whether you're training or not, doesn't matter if it comes from shakes, protein is protein :thumbup1:

I'm following so many journals atm, really makes me want to jump on! lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> That's pretty much 2gs for every lb, so seems good to me, but I'd get that in every day regardless of whether you're training or not, doesn't matter if it comes from shakes, protein is protein :thumbup1:
> 
> I'm following so many journals atm, really makes me want to jump on! lol


On my rest day I'll take the bacon out and add some whey, that will bring up the protein without changing the calories too much.

Your face is blurred in your avi, I'd go for it. Make sure you're eating though, otherwise you won't even know you're on gear.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> On my rest day I'll take the bacon out and add some whey, that will bring up the protein without changing the calories too much.
> 
> Your face is blurred in your avi, I'd go for it. Make sure you're eating though, otherwise you won't even know you're on gear.


Think I'll go for an oral only 8 weeker this Winter, just to see how I re-act, I'll be 21 with 2 years exp so I think that's a respectable time training to not be considered a newb lol, I'd also PM a mod to get my name changed.

I'm starting a journal in a couple weeks once I've ended this cut, I'll be trying an upper/lower split for the first time, adapted a few I've seen online to something I like, hopefully all goes well!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Think I'll go for an oral only 8 weeker this Winter, just to see how I re-act, I'll be 21 with 2 years exp so I think that's a respectable time training to not be considered a newb lol, I'd also PM a mod to get my name changed.
> 
> I'm starting a journal in a couple weeks once I've ended this cut, I'll be trying an upper/lower split for the first time, adapted a few I've seen online to something I like, hopefully all goes well!


Get some test in there!!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Get some test in there!!


I'm a pussy :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

In on this only just seen this.

I would say move your calories up gradually. Start from 2500 to 3000 to 3500 over a week each at least.

No point in suffering the DNP to gain unnecessary fat in your first weeks.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> In on this only just seen this.
> 
> I would say move your calories up gradually. Start from 2500 to 3000 to 3500 over a week each at least.
> 
> No point in suffering the DNP to gain unnecessary fat in your first weeks.


I have thought about that like, that's what I thought the fella was on about on the first page. Thoughts on the protein amounts?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

What's your height/weigh/:gear?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> What's your height/weigh/:gear?


6'2" ~78kg in the morning, 600mg/w Test400. When I bump up the calories I'll add 1ml dbol ED. Going to be using 100mg test prop EOD to bridge to PCT while the T400's esters clear.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So long as you hit 250as a minimum you'll be plenty fine

Edit: but 300 should be a good figure to aim for.

out of interest, what lab are you running?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well my training day is 344g and rest day is 315g so I'm doing alright by you :thumbup1:

All my gear is BSI.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'll be interested to see how you get on with that stuff as the over marketing has seemed a little suspicious.

Is this going to be your log?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I'll be interested to see how you get on with that stuff as the over marketing has seemed a little suspicious.
> 
> Is this going to be your log?


It is very popular on here. No this isn't my log, this thread is purely for people's thoughts on my diet. You comment in my training journal all the time :lol:


----------



## jameweights (Mar 17, 2013)

totalwar said:


> Or my fittness pal its free and you can scan your food


I recommend everyone joins myfitnesspal .. it is awesome for tracking all your food (every uk food is pretty much on there) add me btw 

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/paleojamie


----------

